# Vista VAIO Survey has stopped working



## jimk134 (Aug 8, 2008)

OS is Vista SP1 and after booting, receive message that Vista VAIO Survey has stopped working. Also receive another message that VSC has stopped working.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi jimk134. . .


VSC is the service name for the Sony VAIO Survey - they are one in the same. The separate error messages were likely from two sources - one from Vista and one from VSC. VSC runs at start-up and allows you to participate in reporting information about your Sony experience back to Sony.

I suggest that you go in to the Control Panel and un-install the VSC - VAIO Survey program - this is what I did when having the same error messages about a month ago on a Sony Vaio system here.

It can always be re-installed from your Sony Help link should you wish to do so.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## a.ramirez (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi jcgriff2

I have a the same problem with "VAIO SAT SUVERY.EXE" but in the control panel can not find it, I could not remove, so scroll down the list of programs and not this!

I can indicate how to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## rdavila (Sep 6, 2010)

Seguro aque se trata de una encuesta de Sony?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Podría ser.


----------

